# Congratulations



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

to A3DFU on her 14th Birthday at 205,042 miles  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Here's to the next 205k miles [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

14 years! You gotta love a stayer! 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just run in Dani :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Time for a mk3


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Built to last  Many happy returns!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> to A3DFU on her 14th Birthday at 205,042
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Here's to the next 205k miles [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hi, Triggers broom ?? :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Nice one Dani. Are you treating her to anything special?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all for your well wishes for A3DFU  
She's certainly just run in, built to last and, no, no MK III if I can help it.

A3DFU and I were destined to spend a very long time together and we've only just got used to each other :lol: :lol:

PS, she had her celebratory meal tonight


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Otley said:


> Nice one Dani. Are you treating her to anything special?


Errrr, yes, a nice cruise in October. Watch this space 8)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Very impressive, in terms of both mileage and ownership commitment. It puts my almost 13 years and 28,000 miles 225 TTC to serious shame, especially given I purchased one of the original 1998 Mk1(a) cars in 1998 before purchasing a replacement (b) model in 2002.

Apologies to Mk2 and prospective Mk 3 owners but the Mk1 TT Coupe, in my eyes, still sets the benchmark in terms of a cutting edge modern interpretation of Bauhaus styling. If I walk past a Mk1 in the street I involuntarily look at it. Mechanically robust and reliable (shocked if it wasn't given the low milage) it must surely be a future classic. The original publicity material of silver TTCs outside the Chicago Commodity exchange, in the snow, is equally evocative. The 98 225 TTC was PX in 2002 for £21k versus an original purchase price of £26k, a statement of the then TT market sentiment. Compare that with todays benchmark 50% value after 3 years.

Dani, I hope you continue to enjoy A3 DFU for many years to come

TJS


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> Very impressive, in terms of both mileage and ownership commitment.
> 
> Dani, I hope you continue to enjoy A3 DFU for many years to come
> 
> TJS


Thank you  I hope so too!
A3DFU is the only car I've seriously fallen in love with and she still provokes that proverbial TT grin and good feeling each time I drive her 

So this must be the right time and place to say a big thank you to John for looking after my lovely car for me. If it wasn't for John's repeat commitment to keep A3DFU on the road I would most like ride my push bike since years!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My pleasure Dani - it's good practice for doing mine


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Belated birthday wishes to A3DFU


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooh Happy Birthday and 200k very impressive indeed. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU says 'thank you' for all the nice birthday wishes


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations A3DFU!! I wish you all the best and many smiles per mile 

Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats [smiley=cheers.gif]

Are you the longest serving TT owner on the forum?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

JorgeTTCQ said:


> Congratulations A3DFU!! I wish you all the best and many smiles per mile
> 
> Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


Thanks Jorge; I like the smiles per miles bit 8)



Skid Mark said:


> Congrats [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Are you the longest serving TT owner on the forum?


Apart from Jae, Kevin (kmpowel) and TT Shop Dave, I most likely am. I' joined TTF a couple of weeks after I took delivery of my TT, so I'm a member on here since the beginning of October 2000. 

When you read under my avater _Joined: 07 May 2002 22:29_, that's not correct. In April 2002 the forum was hijacked and it took Jae almost two weeks to sort it out. We had to revert to emails to keep in contact and we all missed this forum here badly. If you check, a good number of people "joined" TTF around the 7th May 2002. That was the date Jae had to re-enter everyone manually again after he'd sorted all.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

happy happy birthday Dani  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Well done !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, she's a very reliable little car


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow that's amazing  how fab x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Chantelle


----------

